# April Scotland Meet : 20th April, Cambuslang - Sign Up!



## Dave KG

Okay folks, the next Scottish detailing meet is now in action... David G has very kindly offered to allow us to hold the meet at his unit in Cambuslang, nr. Glasgow - I cannot for the life of me remember the address details for this unit so I will find them out and post them up ASAP to edit this post.

Please can you post your name below if you are likely to be able to attend and you want to come along. There is no number limitation this time round, but if you are planning on coming then can you post up so we can have a rough idea of how many folk will be in attendance.

*Location:
Unit 7 Flemington Ind Estate
Cambuslang
G72 7TN*

The outline plan for the meet: there will be your traditional detailing demonstrations ranging from washing the car, to claying the car, to machine polishing on paintwork to show correction, and also a play around with a few post-correction products as well.

I hope to be able to use part of a demo car to show what can be achieved in the absence of machine polishing also as we all know that they are quite a hefty investment...

If time, and more importantly, available scrap allows - I intend to do a "Serious Correction" workshop. This will not be like a demonstration that you will have seen before, but rather an opportunity for folks to share ideas for how to correct serious paint defects in paintwork. If there is a scrap panel available (or more than one!), we can inflict some very severe marring and trial out a few bit and pieces to compare the abilities, for example:


Wet Sanding - hand and machine
Wool pads - just how aggressive can you be!
Burn through - how easy or hard with the various techniques

The last is of course at the discretion of the owner of the scrap panel but it would be good with the various techniques on show in the workshop just to see what you need to do to burn through the paint or cause similar irreperable paint damage - this can be very easy with certain techniques, and we can have a workshop style discussion of the merits of various methods based on this and how paint damage is best avoided.

(Plus, its great fun turning the wick of the rotary up and sending paint flying!!! :devil: )

Post up below if you are interested and think you can make it!


----------



## Dave KG

1) Dave KG


----------



## spitfire

Straight from night shift, but I'll be there. I can bring the Hitachi, PC and PTG in case anyone wants a look. I'll have them in the boot. So if anyone wants to see them just holler. :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

spitfire said:


> Straight from night shift, but I'll be there. I can bring the Hitachi, PC and PTG in case anyone wants a look. I'll have them in the boot. So if anyone wants to see them just holler. :thumb:


I want to see them!!


----------



## Dave KG

1) Dave KG
2) spitfire


----------



## spitfire

Dave KG said:


> 1) Dave KG
> 2) spitfire


 Thanks Dave. I'll let you see em. You show me how to use them :lol:


----------



## Silva1

dont kno if i can get a run down but will ask the bro if hes attending so i can go down with him :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

spitfire said:


> Thanks Dave. I'll let you see em. You show me how to use them :lol:


I was expecting a full lesson on how to use the Hitachi!


----------



## Sandro

1) Dave KG
2) spitfire
3)Sandro (Plus 1)


Also would it be possibly to have some paint readings taken from my car? im getting my G220 soon and would like to see if i should be avoiding my car 

Cheers


----------



## Grizzle

1) Dave KG
2) spitfire
3)Sandro (Plus 1)
4) Grizzle


----------



## spitfire

Dave KG said:


> I was expecting a full lesson on how to use the Hitachi!


Doddle, how hard can it be. I'll show you on the Volvo, yeh?:lol:


----------



## Andy_R

Count me in.

1) Dave KG
2) spitfire
3)Sandro (Plus 1)
4) Grizzle
5) Andy_R


----------



## smiddyboy1

1) Dave KG
2) spitfire
3)Sandro (Plus 1)
4) Grizzle
5) Andy_R
6) Smiddyboy1


----------



## Silva1

spitfire said:


> Doddle, how hard can it be. I'll show you on the Volvo, yeh?:lol:


:lol:

this i must see


----------



## Dave KG

Sandro said:


> 1) Dave KG
> 2) spitfire
> 3)Sandro (Plus 1)
> 
> Also would it be possibly to have some paint readings taken from my car? im getting my G220 soon and would like to see if i should be avoiding my car
> 
> Cheers


Yes, there will be my paint thickness gauge there at least 



spitfire said:


> Doddle, how hard can it be. I'll show you on the Volvo, yeh?:lol:


:lol: :lol: Plans to bring along dad's Astra.....


----------



## Grizzle

Oi come on "Wrap" spamming the thread lol.


----------



## extreme-detail

i might be down guys as i`m down on the sat so will ask the boss if i can stay down lol


i`ll have the possi 200 with me


----------



## Alan W

1) Dave KG
2) spitfire
3) Sandro (Plus 1)
4) Grizzle
5) Andy_R
6) Smiddyboy1
7) Alan W


----------



## Militia

1) Dave KG
2) spitfire
3) Sandro (Plus 1)
4) Grizzle
5) Andy_R
6) Smiddyboy1
7) Alan W
8) Militia


----------



## S-X-I

1) Dave KG
2) spitfire
3) Sandro (Plus 1)
4) Grizzle
5) Andy_R
6) Smiddyboy1
7) Alan W
8) Militia
9) S-X-I


----------



## Sav

What time we talking here?


----------



## craigblack85

1) Dave KG
2) spitfire
3) Sandro (Plus 1)
4) Grizzle
5) Andy_R
6) Smiddyboy1
7) Alan W
8) Militia
9) S-X-I
10)craigblack85


----------



## laffalot

1) Dave KG
2) spitfire
3) Sandro (Plus 1)
4) Grizzle
5) Andy_R
6) Smiddyboy1
7) Alan W
8) Militia
9) S-X-I
10)craigblack85
11) laffalot (plus 1)


----------



## jonnie5

1) Dave KG
2) spitfire
3) Sandro (Plus 1)
4) Grizzle
5) Andy_R
6) Smiddyboy1
7) Alan W
8) Militia
9) S-X-I
10) craigblack85
11) laffalot (plus 1)
12) jonnie5


----------



## Dave KG

Sav said:


> What time we talking here?


1030am onwards


----------



## evobaz

1) Dave KG
2) spitfire
3) Sandro (Plus 1)
4) Grizzle
5) Andy_R
6) Smiddyboy1
7) Alan W
8) Militia
9) S-X-I
10) craigblack85
11) laffalot (plus 1)
12) jonnie5
13) evobaz


----------



## Sav

1) Dave KG
2) spitfire
3) Sandro (Plus 1)
4) Grizzle
5) Andy_R
6) Smiddyboy1
7) Alan W
8) Militia
9) S-X-I
10) craigblack85
11) laffalot (plus 1)
12) jonnie5
13) evobaz
14) Sav


----------



## astra-bertone

1) Dave KG
2) spitfire
3) Sandro (Plus 1)
4) Grizzle
5) Andy_R
6) Smiddyboy1
7) Alan W
8) Militia
9) S-X-I
10) craigblack85
11) laffalot (plus 1)
12) jonnie5
13) evobaz
14) Sav
15) pink_elephant


----------



## astra-bertone

*Carwashnwax address*

stolen from the old meet thread :thumb:

Unit 7 Flemington Ind Estate 
Cambuslang 
G72 7TN


----------



## Dave KG

pink_elephant said:


> stolen from the old meet thread :thumb:
> 
> Unit 7 Flemington Ind Estate
> Cambuslang
> G72 7TN


Ta!


----------



## S-X-I

Numbers are looking good already, it should be a good one!


----------



## monstie

also coming of n/s , but should be there
1) Dave KG
2) spitfire
3) Sandro (Plus 1)
4) Grizzle
5) Andy_R
6) Smiddyboy1
7) Alan W
8) Militia
9) S-X-I
10) craigblack85
11) laffalot (plus 1)
12) jonnie5
13) evobaz
14) Sav
15) pink_elephant
16) monstie


----------



## andyboygsi

1) Dave KG
2) spitfire
3) Sandro (Plus 1)
4) Grizzle
5) Andy_R
6) Smiddyboy1
7) Alan W
8) Militia
9) S-X-I
10) craigblack85
11) laffalot (plus 1)
12) jonnie5
13) evobaz
14) Sav
15) pink_elephant
16) monstie
17)andyboygsi


----------



## skodaboy-1

put my name down,never been to a meet,so be gentle with me.


----------



## Dave KG

1) Dave KG
2) spitfire
3) Sandro (Plus 1)
4) Grizzle
5) Andy_R
6) Smiddyboy1
7) Alan W
8) Militia
9) S-X-I
10) craigblack85
11) laffalot (plus 1)
12) jonnie5
13) evobaz
14) Sav
15) pink_elephant
16) monstie
17) andyboygsi
18) skodaboy


----------



## DubbedUP

1) Dave KG
2) spitfire
3) Sandro (Plus 1)
4) Grizzle
5) Andy_R
6) Smiddyboy1
7) Alan W
8) Militia
9) S-X-I
10) craigblack85
11) laffalot (plus 1)
12) jonnie5
13) evobaz
14) Sav
15) pink_elephant
16) monstie
17) andyboygsi
18) skodaboy
19) Dubbedup


----------



## swordjo

1) Dave KG
2) spitfire
3) Sandro (Plus 1)
4) Grizzle
5) Andy_R
6) Smiddyboy1
7) Alan W
8) Militia
9) S-X-I
10) craigblack85
11) laffalot (plus 1)
12) jonnie5
13) evobaz
14) Sav
15) pink_elephant
16) monstie
17) andyboygsi
18) skodaboy
19) Dubbedup
20)swordjo (bringing the scrap panel)


----------



## Dave KG

swordjo said:


> 1) Dave KG
> 2) spitfire
> 3) Sandro (Plus 1)
> 4) Grizzle
> 5) Andy_R
> 6) Smiddyboy1
> 7) Alan W
> 8) Militia
> 9) S-X-I
> 10) craigblack85
> 11) laffalot (plus 1)
> 12) jonnie5
> 13) evobaz
> 14) Sav
> 15) pink_elephant
> 16) monstie
> 17) andyboygsi
> 18) skodaboy
> 19) Dubbedup
> 20)*swordjo (bringing the scrap panel)*


Thank you! :thumb:


----------



## alx_chung

Don't forget me 

1) Dave KG
2) spitfire
3) Sandro (Plus 1)
4) Grizzle
5) Andy_R
6) Smiddyboy1
7) Alan W
8) Militia
9) S-X-I
10) craigblack85
11) laffalot (plus 1)
12) jonnie5
13) evobaz
14) Sav
15) pink_elephant
16) monstie
17) andyboygsi
18) skodaboy
19) Dubbedup
20)swordjo (bringing the scrap panel)
21) alx_chung (volunteering car)


----------



## andyboygsi

) Dave KG
2) spitfire
3) Sandro (Plus 1)
4) Grizzle
5) Andy_R
6) Smiddyboy1
7) Alan W
8) Militia
9) S-X-I
10) craigblack85
11) laffalot (plus 1)
12) jonnie5
13) evobaz
14) Sav
15) pink_elephant
16) monstie
17) andyboygsi (now bringing a my new g220 woohoo)
18) skodaboy
19) Dubbedup
20)swordjo (bringing the scrap panel)
21) alx_chung (volunteering car)


----------



## Sandro

anything else u need brought along?


----------



## Dave KG

If folks who are wanting to try products they may have bought canbring them along, we can go through that.

I'll be along with rotaries, DA, polishes, pads (wool and foam) and sanding disks etc for demos as per usual.

If folks can bring microfibres, etc that would be a big help too


----------



## Sandro

ill see if ive got some old ones to bring that arent gubbed. no offence but ive just bought a whole of new ones cos all my old ones got ruined :-\


----------



## Andy_R

I've got a new pack of microfibres from Costco that I can bring, I'll try and get them washed before I get there. Another job for the missus as well as me trying to convince her to get her baking head on so I can bring some eats as well.:thumb:


----------



## Frank

) Dave KG
2) spitfire
3) Sandro (Plus 1)
4) Grizzle
5) Andy_R
6) Smiddyboy1
7) Alan W
8) Militia
9) S-X-I
10) craigblack85
11) laffalot (plus 1)
12) jonnie5
13) evobaz
14) Sav
15) pink_elephant
16) monstie
17) andyboygsi (now bringing a my new g220 woohoo)
18) skodaboy
19) Dubbedup
20)swordjo (bringing the scrap panel)
21) alx_chung (volunteering car)
22) Frank


----------



## illeagalhunter

i think i mite come along


----------



## Deanoecosse

) Dave KG
2) spitfire
3) Sandro (Plus 1)
4) Grizzle
5) Andy_R
6) Smiddyboy1
7) Alan W
8) Militia
9) S-X-I
10) craigblack85
11) laffalot (plus 1)
12) jonnie5
13) evobaz
14) Sav
15) pink_elephant
16) monstie
17) andyboygsi (now bringing a my new g220 woohoo)
18) skodaboy
19) Dubbedup
20)swordjo (bringing the scrap panel)
21) alx_chung (volunteering car)
22) Frank
23) Deanoecosse


----------



## Dave KG

1) Dave KG
2) spitfire
3) Sandro (Plus 1)
4) Grizzle
5) Andy_R
6) Smiddyboy1
7) Alan W
8) Militia
9) S-X-I
10) craigblack85
11) laffalot (plus 1)
12) jonnie5
13) evobaz
14) Sav
15) pink_elephant
16) monstie
17) andyboygsi (now bringing a my new g220 woohoo)
18) skodaboy
19) Dubbedup
20)swordjo (bringing the scrap panel)
21) alx_chung (volunteering car)
22) Frank
23) Deanoecosse
24) illeagalhunter


----------



## S-X-I

Are you planning to do some baking before the meet Dave?

What can we expect to nibble on lol


----------



## alanm73

Count me in please.

1) Dave KG
2) spitfire
3) Sandro (Plus 1)
4) Grizzle
5) Andy_R
6) Smiddyboy1
7) Alan W
8) Militia
9) S-X-I
10) craigblack85
11) laffalot (plus 1)
12) jonnie5
13) evobaz
14) Sav
15) pink_elephant
16) monstie
17) andyboygsi (now bringing a my new g220 woohoo)
18) skodaboy
19) Dubbedup
20)swordjo (bringing the scrap panel)
21) alx_chung (volunteering car)
22) Frank
23) Deanoecosse
24) illeagalhunter
25) Alanm73


----------



## pologti

Count me in please.

1) Dave KG
2) spitfire
3) Sandro (Plus 1)
4) Grizzle
5) Andy_R
6) Smiddyboy1
7) Alan W
8) Militia
9) S-X-I
10) craigblack85
11) laffalot (plus 1)
12) jonnie5
13) evobaz
14) Sav
15) pink_elephant
16) monstie
17) andyboygsi (now bringing a my new g220 woohoo)
18) skodaboy
19) Dubbedup
20)swordjo (bringing the scrap panel)
21) alx_chung (volunteering car)
22) Frank
23) Deanoecosse
24) illeagalhunter
25) Alanm73
26) pologti (depending on work)


----------



## andyboygsi

dave ill be bringing ny new g220 and menzerna, i will also be bringing my new runaround a flame red 99 corsa sport.

can i get a bit of 'one on one' with you lol?


----------



## Dave KG

andyboygsi said:


> dave ill be bringing ny new g220 and menzerna, i will also be bringing my new runaround a flame red 99 corsa sport.
> 
> can i get a bit of 'one on one' with you lol?


Certainly! :thumb:


----------



## ayrshireteggy

I'm hoping to make it along to this meet too.

1) Dave KG
2) spitfire
3) Sandro (Plus 1)
4) Grizzle
5) Andy_R
6) Smiddyboy1
7) Alan W
8) Militia
9) S-X-I
10) craigblack85
11) laffalot (plus 1)
12) jonnie5
13) evobaz
14) Sav
15) pink_elephant
16) monstie
17) andyboygsi (now bringing a my new g220 woohoo)
18) skodaboy
19) Dubbedup
20)swordjo (bringing the scrap panel)
21) alx_chung (volunteering car)
22) Frank
23) Deanoecosse
24) illeagalhunter
25) Alanm73
26) pologti (depending on work)
27) ayrshireteggy


----------



## spitfire

I think we're gonna need a bigger unit  

1) Dave KG
2) spitfire
3) Sandro (Plus 1)
4) Grizzle
5) Andy_R
6) Smiddyboy1
7) Alan W
8) Militia
9) S-X-I
10) craigblack85
11) laffalot (plus 1)
12) jonnie5
13) evobaz
14) Sav
15) pink_elephant
16) monstie
17) andyboygsi (now bringing a my new g220 woohoo)
18) skodaboy
19) Dubbedup
20)swordjo (bringing the scrap panel)
21) alx_chung (volunteering car)
22) Frank
23) Deanoecosse
24) illeagalhunter
25) Alanm73
26) pologti (depending on work)
27) ayrshireteggy

I hope it's not raining this time


----------



## ayrshireteggy

spitfire said:


> I think we're gonna need a bigger unit
> 
> I hope it's not raining this time


Are you saying I'm too fat to squeeze in?  :lol:

Seriously, if the numbers are too high then I'm okay with missing out. First come, first served and all that. :thumb:


----------



## spitfire

ayrshireteggy said:


> Are you saying I'm too fat to squeeze in?  :lol:
> 
> Seriously, if the numbers are too high then I'm okay with missing out. First come, first served and all that. :thumb:


Nah, if it's dry we'll be fine. If it rains, it's sardine time.:lol: Anyway, if you've never been before I'd give up my place for you. That's only fair.


----------



## Grizzle

spitfire said:


> Anyway, if you've never been before I'd give up my place for you. That's only fair.


Same here


----------



## spitfire

Saying that though. David G has a great wee unit but if future meets are gonna attract as many folk (or more)then we may need to find a bigger venue. How would a fire station do?????


----------



## ayrshireteggy

spitfire said:


> Saying that though. David G has a great wee unit but if future meets are gonna attract as many folk (or more)then we may need to find a bigger venue. How would a fire station do?????


Sounds good!!


----------



## swordjo

spitfire said:


> Saying that though. David G has a great wee unit but if future meets are gonna attract as many folk (or more)then we may need to find a bigger venue. How would a fire station do?????


Will all the noise not wake the boys up though?

only joking mate!


----------



## nsanity

I've got 2 units in Livingston which are pretty big that we could use for future meets... plenty parking space and space inside for people to keep out the rain.


----------



## jonnie5

nsanity said:


> I've got 2 units in Livingston which are pretty big that we could use for future meets... plenty parking space and space inside for people to keep out the rain.


Great we'll keep that in mind:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

spitfire said:


> Saying that though. David G has a great wee unit but if future meets are gonna attract as many folk (or more)then we may need to find a bigger venue. How would a fire station do?????


If you can get it :thumb: Endless water lmao.


----------



## spitfire

Custom Detailers said:


> If you can get it :thumb: Endless water lmao.


and food


----------



## steelej

I might not make it now, DOH! I'll put my name down anyway

1) Dave KG
2) spitfire
3) Sandro (Plus 1)
4) Grizzle
5) Andy_R
6) Smiddyboy1
7) Alan W
8) Militia
9) S-X-I
10) craigblack85
11) laffalot (plus 1)
12) jonnie5
13) evobaz
14) Sav
15) pink_elephant
16) monstie
17) andyboygsi (now bringing a my new g220 woohoo)
18) skodaboy
19) Dubbedup
20)swordjo (bringing the scrap panel)
21) alx_chung (volunteering car)
22) Frank
23) Deanoecosse
24) illeagalhunter
25) Alanm73
26) pologti (depending on work)
27) ayrshireteggy
28) Steelej (hopefully)


----------



## M4D YN

hello there dave KG,scott here that you had the dumbarton meet with a while back and just wanted to ask if you could get every 1 thats ament to be going to this 20th meet to try there best and let you no if they are 100% on turning up,as i would like to go and its getting more sardine sounding by the day???:thumb:


----------



## andyboygsi

put your name down and come, you get a free pass because sein as you put us up the last time.

you can come with me in the new mean machine


----------



## M4D YN

*hope for a sunny day*

:thumb: PUT ME DOWN PLEASE


----------



## M4D YN

steelej said:


> I might not make it now, DOH! I'll put my name down anyway
> 
> 1) Dave KG
> 2) spitfire
> 3) Sandro (Plus 1)
> 4) Grizzle
> 5) Andy_R
> 6) Smiddyboy1
> 7) Alan W
> 8) Militia
> 9) S-X-I
> 10) craigblack85
> 11) laffalot (plus 1)
> 12) jonnie5
> 13) evobaz
> 14) Sav
> 15) pink_elephant
> 16) monstie
> 17) andyboygsi (now bringing a my new g220 woohoo)
> 18) skodaboy
> 19) Dubbedup
> 20)swordjo (bringing the scrap panel)
> 21) alx_chung (volunteering car)
> 22) Frank
> 23) Deanoecosse
> 24) illeagalhunter
> 25) Alanm73
> 26) pologti (depending on work)
> 27) ayrshireteggy
> 28) Steelej (hopefully)


29)scott.


----------



## JimTT

Donnyboy will you be attending....


----------



## alanm73

What time does this kick off on Sunday?


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

:buffer: I'll be attending ...... if someone whats to detail my motor for free:buffer: 

....No? Ok, I'll be there anyway


----------



## spitfire

Glasgow_Gio said:


> :buffer: I'll be attending ...... if someone whats to detail my motor for free:buffer:
> 
> ....No? Ok, I'll be there anyway


If everyone mucks in it should only take 5 mins.


----------



## Alan W

alanm73 said:


> What time does this kick off on Sunday?


I think Dave KG posted it was 10:30.

Alan W


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

spitfire said:


> If everyone mucks in it should only take 5 mins.


Crackin':thumb: .........I wish!

Wish i had a personal detailer to look after my Black car! Sadly i don't 

Is it bring your own bottle on Sunday?


----------



## Scotsbil

1) Dave KG
2) spitfire
3) Sandro (Plus 1)
4) Grizzle
5) Andy_R
6) Smiddyboy1
7) Alan W
8) Militia
9) S-X-I
10) craigblack85
11) laffalot (plus 1)
12) jonnie5
13) evobaz
14) Sav
15) pink_elephant
16) monstie
17) andyboygsi (now bringing a my new g220 woohoo)
18) skodaboy
19) Dubbedup
20)swordjo (bringing the scrap panel)
21) alx_chung (volunteering car)
22) Frank
23) Deanoecosse
24) illeagalhunter
25) Alanm73
26) pologti (depending on work)
27) ayrshireteggy
28) Steelej (hopefully)
29)scott
30) Scotsbil


----------



## Ryan

Count me in too

1) Dave KG
2) spitfire
3) Sandro (Plus 1)
4) Grizzle
5) Andy_R
6) Smiddyboy1
7) Alan W
8) Militia
9) S-X-I
10) craigblack85
11) laffalot (plus 1)
12) jonnie5
13) evobaz
14) Sav
15) pink_elephant
16) monstie
17) andyboygsi (now bringing a my new g220 woohoo)
18) skodaboy
19) Dubbedup
20)swordjo (bringing the scrap panel)
21) alx_chung (volunteering car)
22) Frank
23) Deanoecosse
24) illeagalhunter
25) Alanm73
26) pologti (depending on work)
27) ayrshireteggy
28) Steelej (hopefully)
29)scott
30) Scotsbil
31) Ryan


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

1) Dave KG
2) spitfire
3) Sandro (Plus 1)
4) Grizzle
5) Andy_R
6) Smiddyboy1
7) Alan W
8) Militia
9) S-X-I
10) craigblack85
11) laffalot (plus 1)
12) jonnie5
13) evobaz
14) Sav
15) pink_elephant
16) monstie
17) andyboygsi (now bringing a my new g220 woohoo)
18) skodaboy
19) Dubbedup
20)swordjo (bringing the scrap panel)
21) alx_chung (volunteering car)
22) Frank
23) Deanoecosse
24) illeagalhunter
25) Alanm73
26) pologti (depending on work)
27) ayrshireteggy
28) Steelej (hopefully)
29)scott
30) Scotsbil
31) Ryan
32) Gary (Glasgow_Gio)


----------



## andyboygsi

busy busy this time

dave kg i am withdrawing my special one on one...i have already sold the car

sorry man i know you were looking forward to it haha


----------



## david g

Looking forward to this ,the weather is to be ok for Sunday .

I have managed to get a Mini thats in need of a detail for demo purposes

We have a few special offers for Sunday also :thumb:


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

david g said:


> Looking forward to this ,the weather is to be ok for Sunday .
> 
> I have managed to get a Mini thats in need of a detail for demo purposes
> 
> We have a few special offers for Sunday also :thumb:


My Jet Black BMW 1 series could also be used if any detailing work or products. :thumb:


----------



## andyboygsi

what are these offers then, shall i bring some pennys with me?


----------



## spitfire

david g said:


> Looking forward to this ,the weather is to be ok for Sunday .
> 
> I have managed to get a Mini thats in need of a detail for demo purposes
> 
> We have a few special offers for Sunday also :thumb:


Excellent, a mini is about all you'll get in there with all these people coming:lol: Good news about the weather. Can't wait:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I

Really looking forward to this now.

Just have to get the car in a presentable state before Sunday!


----------



## spitfire

S-X-I said:


> Really looking forward to this now.
> 
> Just have to get the car in a presentable state before Sunday!


Well my PW packed up so mines not gonna be up to much.


----------



## Dave KG

spitfire said:


> Well my PW packed up so mines not gonna be up to much.


As I will be at a dance in Aberdeen on saturday night, my car will be barkit as well... 100 miles round trip on sat night, then 60 odd to the meet...


----------



## S-X-I

I'll try and not get mines to dirty on the 2 mile drive from my house to the meet


----------



## david g

Bring them dirty guys ,we have a new pressure washer and a few new products to test out also :thumb:


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

david g said:


> Bring them dirty guys ,we have a new pressure washer and a few new products to test out also :thumb:


I wash gonna wash mine.....but now i wont. My PW has also just giving it up 

Yet more money!:devil:


----------



## Grizzle

I'll be there with my PW although donations towards fuel would be appreciated lol.


----------



## nsanity

1) Dave KG
2) spitfire
3) Sandro (Plus 1)
4) Grizzle
5) Andy_R
6) Smiddyboy1
7) Alan W
8) Militia
9) S-X-I
10) craigblack85
11) laffalot (plus 1)
12) jonnie5
13) evobaz
14) Sav
15) pink_elephant
16) monstie
17) andyboygsi (now bringing a my new g220 woohoo)
18) skodaboy
19) Dubbedup
20)swordjo (bringing the scrap panel)
21) alx_chung (volunteering car)
22) Frank
23) Deanoecosse
24) illeagalhunter
25) Alanm73
26) pologti (depending on work)
27) ayrshireteggy
28) Steelej (hopefully)
29)scott
30) Scotsbil
31) Ryan
32) Gary (Glasgow_Gio)
33) nSanity (hopefully )


----------



## Grizzle

1) Dave KG
2) spitfire
3) Sandro (Plus 1)
4) Grizzle
5) Andy_R
6) Smiddyboy1
7) Alan W
8) Militia
9) S-X-I
10) craigblack85
11) laffalot (plus 1)
12) jonnie5
13) evobaz
14) Sav
15) pink_elephant
16) monstie
17) andyboygsi (now bringing a my new g220 woohoo)
18) skodaboy
19) Dubbedup
20)swordjo (bringing the scrap panel)
21) alx_chung (volunteering car)
22) Frank
23) Deanoecosse
24) illeagalhunter
25) Alanm73
26) pologti (depending on work)
27) ayrshireteggy
28) Steelej (hopefully)
29)scott
30) Scotsbil
31) Ryan
32) Gary (Glasgow_Gio)
33) nSanity (hopefully )
34) Grumpybob


----------



## Stepho

1) Dave KG
2) spitfire
3) Sandro (Plus 1)
4) Grizzle
5) Andy_R
6) Smiddyboy1
7) Alan W
8) Militia
9) S-X-I
10) craigblack85
11) laffalot (plus 1)
12) jonnie5
13) evobaz
14) Sav
15) pink_elephant
16) monstie
17) andyboygsi (now bringing a my new g220 woohoo)
18) skodaboy
19) Dubbedup
20)swordjo (bringing the scrap panel)
21) alx_chung (volunteering car)
22) Frank
23) Deanoecosse
24) illeagalhunter
25) Alanm73
26) pologti (depending on work)
27) ayrshireteggy
28) Steelej (hopefully)
29)scott
30) Scotsbil
31) Ryan
32) Gary (Glasgow_Gio)
33) nSanity (hopefully )
34) Grumpybob
35) Stepho


That is if there is any space left around Dave's unit :lol:


----------



## astra-bertone

Custom Detailers said:


> I'll be there with my PW although donations towards fuel would be appreciated lol.


your such a tight git


----------



## Ramit

Custom Detailers said:


> I'll be there with my PW although donations towards fuel would be appreciated lol.


Dont take yor Pw then, simple :lol:


----------



## dmz

1) Dave KG
2) spitfire
3) Sandro (Plus 1)
4) Grizzle
5) Andy_R
6) Smiddyboy1
7) Alan W
8) Militia
9) S-X-I
10) craigblack85
11) laffalot (plus 1)
12) jonnie5
13) evobaz
14) Sav
15) pink_elephant
16) monstie
17) andyboygsi (now bringing a my new g220 woohoo)
18) skodaboy
19) Dubbedup
20)swordjo (bringing the scrap panel)
21) alx_chung (volunteering car)
22) Frank
23) Deanoecosse
24) illeagalhunter
25) Alanm73
26) pologti (depending on work)
27) ayrshireteggy
28) Steelej (hopefully)
29)scott
30) Scotsbil
31) Ryan
32) Gary (Glasgow_Gio)
33) nSanity (hopefully )
34) Grumpybob
35) Stepho
36) DMZ


----------



## swordjo

i'm bringing along my ****ty red Rover 214 which people can feel free to test the PC/rotary on (aslong as theres no burn through). As i'm planning to do the whole car myself next month anyway.


----------



## Grizzle

pink_elephant said:


> your such a tight git


haha your one to talk been pestering me for months to "pc your car for £40" yeh sure that will not even cover a tank of fuel... and your saying i'm tight.. jesus!!!!



Ramit said:


> Dont take yor Pw then, simple :lol:


Done :thumb:


----------



## spitfire

David, what would you say were your best products at the moment? I reckon that wee store of yours is gonna be mighty busy so it'd be helpfull if I knew what I wanted to try before fighting through the crowds


----------



## david g

Take your pic,we have plenty in store for sunday with a few new lines yet to be seen


----------



## spitfire

david g said:


> Take your pic,we have plenty in store for sunday with a few new lines yet to be seen


Does citrus wash and gloss strip wax? Not that that's a bad thing if that's what your looking for


----------



## david g

spitfire said:


> Does citrus wash and gloss strip wax? Not that that's a bad thing if that's what your looking for


NOt at all and we have it in funky half gallons :thumb:


----------



## spitfire

david g said:


> NOt at all and we have it in funky half gallons :thumb:


Not that I need any more shampoo, but I might need to give that a try. I remember you saying that blitz sealant was good for wheels, how does it compare with Jetseal for durability though? No hints on the new products ?


----------



## david g

Blitz is quicker to use but doesnt last as long :thumb:


----------



## spitfire

david g said:


> Blitz is quicker to use but doesnt last as long :thumb:


Thanks David, I guess your keeping the rest a secret:lol:


----------



## david g

We will be able to accept cash or credit/debit card on the day


----------



## spitfire

david g said:


> We will be able to accept cash or credit/debit card on the day


Excellent David. I nearly got caught out last time.


----------



## Sandro

your not going to be selling products are you? balls! thats me broke again then :'( haha


----------



## astra-bertone

david g said:


> We will be able to accept cash or credit/debit card on the day


cool cause im skint til payday and will end up buying something now :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

Weather looks very promising! Excellent!! 

Dont expect me to be doing all the work tomorrow guys - its your detailing day this one, I will be happy to demo things and let you see things but please bring along anything you think would add to the day.

It should be a great outside meet - chance to show off certain products you like, buy some new products from David, see me playing around with a rotary polisher and come and have a shot of that too... There's a scrap panel coming along too, if the owner doesn't want it back, a little burn through demo may be on the cards... no where did I leave my wool pads?? :lol:


----------



## swordjo

Dave KG said:


> Weather looks very promising! Excellent!!
> 
> Dont expect me to be doing all the work tomorrow guys - its your detailing day this one, I will be happy to demo things and let you see things but please bring along anything you think would add to the day.
> 
> It should be a great outside meet - chance to show off certain products you like, buy some new products from David, see me playing around with a rotary polisher and come and have a shot of that too... There's a scrap panel coming along too, if the owner doesn't want it back, a little burn through demo may be on the cards... no where did I leave my wool pads?? :lol:


Do what you want with my panel Dave, i want to see it smoking!:devil:


----------



## spitfire

Dave KG said:


> Weather looks very promising! Excellent!!
> 
> Dont expect me to be doing all the work tomorrow guys - its your detailing day this one, I will be happy to demo things and let you see things but please bring along anything you think would add to the day.
> 
> It should be a great outside meet - chance to show off certain products you like, buy some new products from David, see me playing around with a rotary polisher and come and have a shot of that too... There's a scrap panel coming along too, if the owner doesn't want it back, a little burn through demo may be on the cards... no where did I leave my wool pads?? :lol:


Although the sun is shining there's a bite to the wind so wrap up warm anyway. At least it looks dry this time. Oh and I have a wee surprise for you Dave.


----------



## jonnie5

Lynns had a hard week so I'm thinking that if its still nice weather I might take Lynn and Kayleigh out for the day. So I might not be going. If its raining then I'll pop along. Have a nice day guys. Dave I'll txt you tommorrow if i'm not going. Going by the list even if only half turn up then it will still be a good day.

Cheers


----------



## Sandro

my dad's just expressed an interest in coming tomorrow :-\ so i might have 2 bodies extra with me.


----------



## nsanity

What time does the action start?? 10:30 or so?

Just remembered the Calzaghe/Hopkins fight is the night (or morning) before lol


----------



## Grizzle

^^ dont be a wimp!! me an bob are watching the fight then off to the meet for 10:30 then after that off for an indian cant wait


----------



## swordjo

Custom Detailers said:


> ^^ dont be a wimp!! me an bob are watching the fight then off to the meet for 10:30 then after that off for an indian cant wait


You going to be holding hands at the meet? lol


----------



## nsanity

hahaha!!!

I should be there around 11ish i presume


----------



## evobaz

Is Davids place fairly easy to find?


----------



## Silva1

1) Dave KG
2) spitfire
3) Sandro (Plus 1)
4) Grizzle
5) Andy_R
6) Smiddyboy1
7) Alan W
8) Militia
9) S-X-I
10) craigblack85
11) laffalot (plus 1)
12) jonnie5
13) evobaz
14) Sav
15) pink_elephant
16) monstie
17) andyboygsi (now bringing a my new g220 woohoo)
18) skodaboy
19) Dubbedup
20)swordjo (bringing the scrap panel)
21) alx_chung (volunteering car)
22) Frank
23) Deanoecosse
24) illeagalhunter
25) Alanm73
26) pologti (depending on work)
27) ayrshireteggy
28) Steelej (hopefully)
29)scott
30) Scotsbil
31) Ryan
32) Gary (Glasgow_Gio)
33) nSanity (hopefully )
34) Grumpybob
35) Stepho
36) DMZ
37) Silva1 ( Eazys coming too )


----------



## nsanity

evobaz said:


> Is Davids place fairly easy to find?


It's fairly easy yeah, but I used the sat nav last time.


----------



## Silva1

looks like its going to be very tight in davids small unit


----------



## swordjo

Silva1 said:


> looks like its going to be very tight in davids small unit


didn't know you swung that way!


----------



## Silva1

swordjo said:


> didn't know you swung that way!


:lol:


----------



## S-X-I

evobaz said:


> Is Davids place fairly easy to find?


Its the Industrial Units across the road from the church.

If you are coming from the West, if you hit the round about at the small Tesco then you have went too far.

If you are coming from the East, if you go past a pub called 'The First Glass' or 'The Sun Inn' then you have went too far.


----------



## Grizzle

swordjo said:


> You going to be holding hands at the meet? lol


You wanna hold the other one?


----------



## Prism Detailing

1) Dave KG
2) spitfire
3) Sandro (Plus 1)
4) Grizzle
5) Andy_R
6) Smiddyboy1
7) Alan W
8) Militia
9) S-X-I
10) craigblack85
11) laffalot (plus 1)
12) jonnie5
13) evobaz
14) Sav
15) pink_elephant
16) monstie
17) andyboygsi (now bringing a my new g220 woohoo)
18) skodaboy
19) Dubbedup
20)swordjo (bringing the scrap panel)
21) alx_chung (volunteering car)
22) Frank
23) Deanoecosse
24) illeagalhunter
25) Alanm73
26) pologti (depending on work)
27) ayrshireteggy
28) Steelej (hopefully)
29)scott
30) Scotsbil
31) Ryan
32) Gary (Glasgow_Gio)
33) nSanity (hopefully )
34) Grumpybob
35) Stepho
36) DMZ
37) Silva1 ( Eazys coming too ) 
38) Robert (Bobby_t_16v), I know a late addition ! ! !


----------



## SURFERROSA

1) Dave KG
2) spitfire
3) Sandro (Plus 1)
4) Grizzle
5) Andy_R
6) Smiddyboy1
7) Alan W
8) Militia
9) S-X-I
10) craigblack85
11) laffalot (plus 1)
12) jonnie5
13) evobaz
14) Sav
15) pink_elephant
16) monstie
17) andyboygsi (now bringing a my new g220 woohoo)
18) skodaboy
19) Dubbedup
20)swordjo (bringing the scrap panel)
21) alx_chung (volunteering car)
22) Frank
23) Deanoecosse
24) illeagalhunter
25) Alanm73
26) pologti (depending on work)
27) ayrshireteggy
28) Steelej (hopefully)
29)scott
30) Scotsbil
31) Ryan
32) Gary (Glasgow_Gio)
33) nSanity (hopefully )
34) Grumpybob
35) Stepho
36) DMZ
37) Silva1 ( Eazys coming too ) 
38) Robert (Bobby_t_16v), I know a late addition ! ! !
39) SURFERROSA


----------



## evobaz

Thanks to DaveKG for the demos today. I hopefully won't make a pigs ear of the car when I try to machine polish it now.

Also thanks to David for letting us use his premises. Nice to meet a few of you:wave: . Just wish I didn't have to shoot away early.


----------



## Silva1

who all went away with a new bucket today  cause many who came sure did 

big thanks to dave and david


now wheres todays pictures ??


----------



## M4D YN

evobaz said:


> Thanks to DaveKG for the demos today. I hopefully won't make a pigs ear of the car when I try to machine polish it now.
> 
> Also thanks to David for letting us use his premises. Nice to meet a few of you:wave: . Just wish I didn't have to shoot away early.


theres alway the nxt time and maby i will get to see your nice example of an evo, and a big thanks to the 2 daves for the day and good advice:thumb:


----------



## Silva1

the best time which was spent was the many many hours inside David G's store cupboard :lol:


----------



## Sandro

yep thanks to the daves for today was good to see the demos and the CG cave of goodies  and thanks to David for selling me his spare can of Tardis, its been hard to come across recently and after seeing it clean those wheels i had to have it


----------



## M4D YN

Silva1 said:


> who all went away with a new bucket today  cause many who came sure did
> 
> big thanks to dave and david
> 
> now wheres todays pictures ??


u cant beat the price,so why not eh and av just dropd andyboygsi off at his hse,so he will be adding sum pics soon:thumb:


----------



## Silva1

thank you David G for throwing in a sample bottle of shampoo


----------



## Silva1

whos the unfortunate guy who got injured with a wool pad during Dave Kg's demo on the scrap panel outside ?


----------



## Sandro

Silva1 said:


> whos the unfortunate guy who got injured with a wool pad during Dave Kg's demo on the scrap panel outside ?


hahah comedy  comedy that could of turned to tragedy if it been pointed upwards mind you :| still funny though. :buffer: :doublesho


----------



## Silva1

Quote of the Day _" Get out the puddle "_


----------



## andyboygsi

here goes


----------



## andyboygsi

some pics from today, plenty more but these are a random few....

no luck if your 56k


----------



## andyboygsi




----------



## andyboygsi




----------



## Hair Bear

Who's is the Evo'? Looks the ******! :thumb: :doublesho


----------



## Silva1

does anyone know who abrasive the metal polish which David G used ?


----------



## spitfire

Silva1 said:


> does anyone know who abrasive the metal polish which David G used ?


That's the first time I've used it. It has the consistancy of Jet seal and I've got to say it didn't feel abrasive at all. All I used was a foam pad and a spot of product and it came up quite well.

Thanks again to Dave and David for a great day. Nice to meet some old freinds and make some new ones. What else could you ask for? Oh yes, to come away with some new goodies to play with.

Tips of the day: Watch out for low flying, flying saucers, and "get out that puddle." I should have heeded your advice young man.:lol:


----------



## evobaz

Hair Bear said:


> Who's is the Evo'? Looks the ******! :thumb: :doublesho


Thats mine.

Cheers for the nice comment:thumb:


----------



## Hair Bear

evobaz said:


> Thats mine.
> 
> Cheers for the nice comment:thumb:


Baz, former F1 owner? Top choice that Evo' mate. Looks ace :thumb:


----------



## evobaz

Hair Bear said:


> Baz, former F1 owner? Top choice that Evo' mate. Looks ace :thumb:


Former F1 Owner

Former S2 RS turbo , MK2 Golf Gti owner:thumb:


----------



## Hair Bear

evobaz said:


> Former F1 Owner
> 
> Former S2 RS turbo , MK2 Golf Gti owner:thumb:


Sorry pal, mistook you for someone else. Former Megane F1 owner


----------



## Prism Detailing

Big Thanks to all involved.....


----------



## evobaz

Hair Bear said:


> Sorry pal, mistook you for someone else. Former Megane F1 owner


There was a guy from through Airdrie / Monklands / Coatbridge area with one the same with a very similar plate on it. I thought I had a clone for a while


----------



## andyboygsi

here is puddle man haha


----------



## alanm73

Sorry that I could'nt make it guys but was at a funeral saturday morning then 12 hours of drink in the pub made driving out of the question today.

Will deffo need to make the next one.

Alan


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

Crackin day. Thanks to the two daves for the demo's and the products. 

I had intended not to spend any more money today but who was i kiddin', came home with a few treats. 

Are you able to drive through to dave's place and pick up some stuff or is he internet based only??


----------



## andyboygsi

he said if you give him a ring he will arange to be there. failing that he did mention he didnt mind dropping things of for guys that were nearby him.

top bloke


----------



## Grizzle

Good day nice to meet some new people and see some of the old faces


----------



## M4D YN

*the guys there like the brown*

some nice brown shoes trying to avoid the big bad puddle eh,and regards to picking up product frm daves,he stressed that a bit of prior notice is in order,as hes a very busy guy at the moment and you can always pay his very reas p+p 4.95 for any amount-(95% sure he told me)


----------



## Silva1

damm, forgot to ask graham for some AS samples


----------



## Andy_R

Echo the thanks to the Dave's for a top day and use of the facilities.

Can't believe the virgin :buffer: already got home and managed to do a 50/50 on a celica spoiler !!!

Nice pic of the S5, someone must have a new camera  . I particularly like the subtle banner on the church in the background which fits what I think of the car.

Some very nice cars there today. Hopefully see everyone at the next meet.


----------



## Grizzle

Silva1 said:


> damm, forgot to ask graham for some AS samples


----------



## Silva1

:lol:


----------



## swordjo

Was a good day and managed to pick up a few cheap goodies from David too! Sorry to David if i've lumbered him with a yellow scrap panel at his unit, i totally forgot to pick it up before I left.

Thanks again to David and Dave KG. The burn through demo was quite cool (apart for the guy who put his hand on the panel after Dave had just burnt through it with a burgandy Megs cutting pad and powergloss!!)

Got a few pics too:














































Nice to see the VAG paint took a bit of cutting time to get right through though!

Cheers

Jonathan


----------



## swordjo

andyboygsi said:


> he said if you give him a ring he will arange to be there. failing that he did mention he didnt mind dropping things of for guys that were nearby him.
> 
> top bloke


Yeah David said he's even drop stuff off at my house FOC if I gave him a bell, top bloke!


----------



## spitfire

swordjo said:


> Was a good day and managed to pick up a few cheap goodies from David too! Sorry to David if i've lumbered him with a yellow scrap panel at his unit, i totally forgot to pick it up before I left.
> 
> Thanks again to David and Dave KG. The burn through demo was quick cool *(apart for the guy who put his hand on the panel after Dave had just burnt through it with a burgandy Megs cutting pad and powergloss!!)*
> 
> Got a few pics too:
> 
> Nice to see the VAG paint took a bit of cutting time to get right through though!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jonathan


:lol: Yes Alan W, what were you thinking of. Took the pressure right off me stepping in the puddle. Cheers m8 :thumb:


----------



## swordjo

spitfire said:


> :lol: Yes Alan W, what were you thinking of. Took the pressure right off me stepping in the puddle. Cheers m8 :thumb:


Where did you get the Hitachi mate, i quite liked the feel and weight of it when I had a hold if it.


----------



## ayrshireteggy

Silva1 said:


> whos the unfortunate guy who got injured with a wool pad during Dave Kg's demo on the scrap panel outside ?


Just back from A & E, thanks. It was like being attacked by Oddjob. 

Big thanks to the two Daves - excellent venue and the instruction was superb. :thumb:

The mini looked great when finished.










Great day and nice to meet and chat to you guys (note to self: be nice to Graham, he's a big bloke!).

Although, what were these two up to???


----------



## andyboygsi

dave was donating some sperm.

hes spent that much time with the stuff his body produces it now :lol:


----------



## swordjo

LOL, love the Oddjob line from Ayrshireteggy. Right in the shins it got him, was funny as.


----------



## Alan W

swordjo said:


> The burn through demo was quite cool (apart for the guy who put his hand on the panel after Dave had just burnt through it with a burgandy Megs cutting pad and powergloss!!)


It wasn't sore, honest!  Just a bit hotter than expected! :lol:

Big thanks to David G and Dave KG. :thumb: Nice to meet up with the old regulars and see some new faces and new cars also (luved the S5 and V8 soundtrack  ).

Jim, nice to meet you again after so many years! Just don't tell anyone how many! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## swordjo

Alan W, was it you that brought the little Metabo DA? looked very funky and would be handy on my brothers Mini, where you get it from?


----------



## Alan W

swordjo said:


> Alan W, was it you that brought the little Metabo DA? looked very funky and would be handy on my brothers Mini, where you get it from?


Here you go: http://www.tooled-up.com/Product.asp?PID=83063

A great little machine bought for use on my Mini as well! 

Alan W


----------



## swordjo

Alan W said:


> Here you go: http://www.tooled-up.com/Product.asp?PID=83063
> 
> A great little machine bought for use on my Mini as well!
> 
> Alan W


Thanks Alan, i'll say to him maybe just to buy it for me instead of paying me to do the car! means i could sell the PC and get a rotary too as i'm sure this little fella is up to the job on bigger panels too.

Will be very handy as his is a Rover Mini so even smaller!


----------



## Silva1

that funky little metabo looked great and well up for the job that the other machines couldnt get into


----------



## andyboygsi

Andy_R said:


> Echo the thanks to the Dave's for a top day and use of the facilities.
> 
> Can't believe the virgin :buffer: already got home and managed to do a 50/50 on a celica spoiler !!!
> 
> Nice pic of the S5, someone must have a new camera  . I particularly like the subtle banner on the church in the background which fits what I think of the car.
> 
> Some very nice cars there today. Hopefully see everyone at the next meet.


i was hella keen man, after all those prying eyes were gone, by the way you didnt say how you got on when you had a shot of mine.

i never noticed that banner but i must say its spot on.....just like my begginer photography. i love that pic of your car


----------



## swordjo

You were loving taking photos Andy, you had dirty jeans and everything for being down on the ground getting the right angles lol


----------



## Alan W

swordjo said:


> Thanks Alan, i'll say to him maybe just to buy it for me instead of paying me to do the car! means i could sell the PC and get a rotary too as i'm sure this little fella is up to the job on bigger panels too.
> 
> Will be very handy as his is a Rover Mini so even smaller!


Sounds like a good plan! :lol:

A rotary and the wee Metabo would be all you'd ever need IMO. Nice one!

Alan W

P.S. David G sells the small 4" Lake Country pads that are ideal for the baby Metabo.


----------



## SURFERROSA

Nice little day it was and the wee fella thought the wool bonnet flying off was a scream!

But Spitfire and Grumpybob have to realise that for a 5-yr old to see 2 supposed adults standing in the middle of a puddle is strange - particularly when mum and did are always telling him to get out of them. So, your marching orders the pair of you duly got. Hope it didn't put KG off the demo too much.

And as for swordjo liking the feel of spitfire's tool, well I'm just not going to tell the wee fella that I'm afraid.

A good day, but the cars were nicer than the faces

Kenny, you must bring your Ultimate Dubs trophy next time. 

Cheers.


----------



## swordjo

SURFERROSA said:


> And as for swordjo liking the feel of spitfire's tool, well I'm just not going to tell the wee fella that I'm afraid.


:lol:

I only got a quick hold of it.. Grizzle and Bob couldn't keep their paws of it! They even got their own tool out to compare!


----------



## spitfire

swordjo said:


> :lol:
> 
> I only got a quick hold of it.. Grizzle and Bob couldn't keep their paws of it! They even got their own tool out to compare!


*Hey guys, *come on now! Everyone will think I'm a Sl*t. I only let those that I trust hold it:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spitfire

swordjo said:


> Where did you get the Hitachi mate, i quite liked the feel and weight of it when I had a hold if it.


I got it from Hitachi Direct but the catalogue's been closed for a few months now and there's no indication of why. 
I'd like to hear Dave's thoughts on it as he's a confirmed Makita user. It would need to be a bit special to impress him I think. How about it Dave, what did ya think with the limited time you spent with it?


----------



## swordjo

I remember him saying there wasn't much difference at all mate, the Hitachi just had a little more power at full whack (hence the flying makita wool pad lol).

Found one for £159 quid, only a few quid more than the Makita. I'll maybe try and get a shot of both the next time and see what i like the best.

cheers


----------



## spitfire

swordjo said:


> I remember him saying there wasn't much difference at all mate, the Hitachi just had a little more power at full whack (hence the flying makita wool pad lol).
> 
> Found one for £159 quid, only a few quid more than the Makita. I'll maybe try and get a shot of both the next time and see what i like the best.
> 
> cheers


For future reference where did you see it at that price and did it include delivery?


----------



## swordjo

spitfire said:


> For future reference where did you see it at that price and did it include delivery?


http://www.powertools2u.co.uk/mall/productpage.cfm?store=powertools2u&productid=SP18VA

it's £159.99 and comes with free delivery

http://www.powertools2u.co.uk/mall/productpage.cfm/powertools2u/9227CB

Makita is £154.85

Jonathan


----------



## spitfire

swordjo said:


> http://www.powertools2u.co.uk/mall/productpage.cfm?store=powertools2u&productid=SP18VA
> 
> it's £159.99 and comes with free delivery
> 
> http://www.powertools2u.co.uk/mall/productpage.cfm/powertools2u/9227CB
> 
> Makita is £154.85
> 
> Jonathan


They're right good prices for both machines. Good find :thumb:


----------



## andyboygsi

there probably both as good as each other, mind you most folk will prob go for the makita


----------



## swordjo

andyboygsi said:


> there probably both as good as each other, mind you most folk will prob go for the makita


The Hitachi is green though, best colour lol


----------



## spitfire

swordjo said:


> The Hitachi is green though, best colour lol


No getting away from it. That's a fact :thumb:


----------



## david g

Silva1 said:


> does anyone know who abrasive the metal polish which David G used ?


CG Metal Shine :thumb:


----------



## Silva1

sorry, i dont think i made it clear

but how abrasive is metal shine compared to the likes of megs metal polysh,autosol

thanks ed


----------



## swordjo

Cheers for the products of much cheapness today David, they produced one of the best lines my girlfriend has ever come out with.

"how many buckets can one sad b*stard need!" lol


----------



## david g

Silva1 said:


> sorry, i dont think i made it clear
> 
> but how abrasive is metal shine compared to the likes of megs metal polysh,autosol
> 
> thanks ed


Its probably on a par with them ,it is easier to use and doesnt require as much elbow grease :buffer:


----------



## kk1966

swordjo said:


> Cheers for the products of much cheapness today David, they produced one of the best lines my girlfriend has ever come out with.
> 
> "how many buckets can one sad b*stard need!" lol


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Detail My Ride

David still owes me buckets from a meet 2 years ago!! :lol:


----------



## Dave KG

Great meet guys, had a really good day!  Many thanks to all those who turned up.

In particular:

First of all, apollogies to ayrshireteggy who was in the firing line for a Makita wool pad that flew off the rotary at >3000rpm! Yes - the 3M backing plate was too small for it!  

Many thanks to spitfire and JimTT for their help throughout the day on the Mini, they worked for a big part of the meet helping to get the whole car machined in the day - many thanks! 

Big thanks to spitfire also for the Abernethy biscuits!! They are now finished, and man they were good!! 

Thanks also to swordjo for brining the scrap panel and allowing me to destroy it in the name of detailing! 

Many thanks to Alan W for letting me have a shot of the little Metabo DA - what a cracking wee tool that is for getting into tight areas, and so nice and light as well 

Looking forward to the next one :thumb:


----------



## david g

No that was Johnny  lol


----------



## Dave KG

spitfire said:


> I got it from Hitachi Direct but the catalogue's been closed for a few months now and there's no indication of why.
> I'd like to hear Dave's thoughts on it as he's a confirmed Makita user. It would need to be a bit special to impress him I think. How about it Dave, what did ya think with the limited time you spent with it?


First thoughts on using it, coming from a Makita fan, was how like the Makita it felt.  Which is a good thing!

Machine was solidly made, and felt it in use - inspired confidence and the speed setting was easy to control and the pad didn't bog down under pressure. Motor was smooth which led to the machine being comfortable to use.

I'd rate it right up there with my Makitas, which I know and love, which is praise indeed.


----------



## swordjo

Did you notice much difference in the weight Dave?


----------



## spitfire

Dave KG said:


> First thoughts on using it, coming from a Makita fan, was how like the Makita it felt.  Which is a good thing!
> 
> Machine was solidly made, and felt it in use - inspired confidence and the speed setting was easy to control and the pad didn't bog down under pressure. Motor was smooth which led to the machine being comfortable to use.
> 
> I'd rate it right up there with my Makitas, which I know and love, which is praise indeed.


That nice to know Dave. I'll let you know how I get on with it and the Mystique. Now go hoover up all those crumbs.


----------



## Dave KG

swordjo said:


> Did you notice much difference in the weight Dave?


Not really for me - I'm used to the heavy weight of a Makita, the Hitachi felt very similar. Certainly didn't feel noticeably more heavy.


----------



## swordjo

Dave KG said:


> Not really for me - I'm used to the heavy weight of a Makita, the Hitachi felt very similar. Certainly didn't feel noticeably more heavy.


Thats good to hear, as I found it very light compared to what I thought a Rotary would be like. Sure Grizzle or Grump Bob mentioned it being 200g ligher than than Makita s I doubt i'd notice much difference, I'll try and get my grubby mitts on both for a go.... and probably buy one of those little Metabo DA's as it looked ideal and up to the job.

Cheers again Dave.


----------



## spitfire

0.2kg lighter than the makita IIRC. So no appreciable difference.

Makita has 1100w motor
Hitachi has 1250w motor hence the slightly higher top speed


----------



## JimTT

Great day good to see some of the old faces and meet the new guys...Thanks to davidg and Dave KG....

Alan nice to catch up with you after ** years..

Look forward to the next one...I will bring my company vehicle so that more people can get involved...:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

swordjo said:


> :lol:
> 
> I only got a quick hold of it.. Grizzle and Bob couldn't keep their paws of it! They even got their own tool out to compare!




:lol:



spitfire said:


> *Hey guys, *come on now! Everyone will think I'm a Sl*t. I only let those that I trust hold it:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


so honoured



JimTT said:


> Great day good to see some of the old faces and meet the new guys...Thanks to davidg and Dave KG....
> 
> Alan nice to catch up with you after ** years..
> 
> Look forward to the next one...I will bring my company vehicle so that more people can get involved...:thumb:


HAHA!! no chance a gallon on trim gel for the tyres and a full tub of 50/50 to wax it


----------



## DubbedUP

Gutted I missed it lads... So sorry, i put my name down.

Had the car loaded up in the morning, ready to go, need diesel, ok where's the bankcard...Em...Em...Em..Hunted the house for an hour and the missus had gone out...I have lost my bloody bankcard. No diesel in the car and not a penny on me, and I was not going to come along empty handed....


----------



## andyboygsi

dont you worry about that jim, just gimme a ring and ill come up and relieve you of some cash for an 8 wheeler detail haha


----------



## swordjo

We should all chip in and get David G some tarmac to fill that puddle in before the next one.. although it was good for comedy value!


----------



## andyboygsi

haha again im sure the lorry driver may be able to help, failing that i can get bags of quick tar


----------



## Alan W

JimTT said:


> Look forward to the next one...I will bring my company vehicle so that more people can get involved...:thumb:


Nice Rig Jim!  I think you might just struggle to get it into David's unit though! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## andyboygsi

here here....


----------



## S-X-I

As said before i would like to thank David G for putting us lot up again and supplying us with his cave of goodies. Also thanmks to Dave KG for doing the demo's on the day. Its scary how fast the rotary was able to burn through.

It was great to meet up with some old face and meet some new ones as well.

Lessons of the day........Integra drivers beware of flaying wool pads lol

And of coarse what ever you do "stay out of the puddle"

Hopefully the next meet wont be too long away!


----------



## swordjo

Well thanks to Alan W i've sold the PC and will be buying the funky little Metabo 4" DA, and will be getting either the Hitachi or Makita depending on which one i like the best!

As S-X-I says hope the next one isn't too long from now. (still loving that Panda btw-trying to talk the mrs into getting one!)


----------



## Stepho

Spotted the mini this afternoon in Motherwell, and it was filthy:doublesho

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## swordjo

Stepho said:


> Spotted the mini this afternoon in Motherwell, and it was filthy:doublesho
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


who's Mini Alan W's or my brothers? It was nice and clean when i saw it last night, might have been a different one?


----------



## S-X-I

swordjo said:


> who's Mini Alan W's or my brothers? It was nice and clean when i saw it last night, might have been a different one?


I think he was meaning the Mini that was the demo car at the meet.


----------



## swordjo

Ah right, my brothers Mini is mining now too, looks as if he's been driving through a sandstorm???


----------



## Alan W

...........and so is mine after not moving from the garage for the last 6 months! :lol:

Alan W


----------

